# Great, Thanks, Charley!



## Steve Maskery (16 May 2006)

Hey Charley, nice one! Thanks very much.

Cheers
Steve
Feeling sorry for himself having two job rejections in 5 mins, and after second interviews, too


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 May 2006)

Steve Maskery":fsza46o8 said:


> Feeling sorry for himself having two job rejections in 5 mins, and after second interviews, too



Hang on in there, Steve :wink: 

Paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 May 2006)

Keep plugging Steve. It'll happen.

Thanks Charley.


----------

